# US Custom Clearance Delay... What do I do now???



## marktchin

Just received an email notification from FedEx...... *"Clearance Delay"*

It states.......

*Reason For Delay: Recommended Action:*
*1. Commercial Invoice is incomplete. Shipper or Importer must provide a completed Commercial Invoice.*
*2. Itemized breakdown of product composition required.*
*Shipper to provide.*

I just sent an email to Steinhart about this.

What do I do now?
Have you experienced this in the past?


----------



## FlyByNight40

Has FedEx called you yet? I just received my Nav B-Uhr LSE yesterday through FedEx, but last week I got a call from an import agent at FexEx to provide them with some info on the watch to clear it through customs. I just had to fill out a short form and fax it back to them. No delay after that.


----------



## marktchin

Great!
Thank you so much for your info.
I will wait for FedEx to contact me.......



FlyByNight40 said:


> Has FedEx called you yet? I just received my Nav B-Uhr LSE yesterday through FedEx, but last week I got a call from an import agent at FexEx to provide them with some info on the watch to clear it through customs. I just had to fill out a short form and fax it back to them. No delay after that.


----------



## JCW1980

Yeah, that happened to me too. It's because the shipping ticket lists the details of the order in German. FedEx called me and asked a few questions over the phone then forwarded the package on to me. As I recall it only probably slowed the shipping down by a day or two. 

Annoying isn't it?! Don't worry, you'll have it soon.


----------



## marktchin

Thank you ALL!!!



JCW1980 said:


> Yeah, that happened to me too. It's because the shipping ticket lists the details of the order in German. FedEx called me and asked a few questions over the phone then forwarded the package on to me. As I recall it only probably slowed the shipping down by a day or two.
> 
> Annoying isn't it?! Don't worry, you'll have it soon.


----------



## tt1diver

Been there, done that. 
My advice is for you is to call FedEx right away. They will fax you a form to fill out. Once they receive the completed form back, it should take no more than a day or so but keep following up with them if it still indicates "Clearance Delay". Technically, Steinhart has to provide all the pertinent paper work but sometimes it falls through the cracks as expected since they are busy. 
Best of luck!


----------



## marktchin

Once again, thank you all !!!

I just received a call from FedEx & they wanted to ask a couple of questions about the watch (material of watch, etc.).

They said it would be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## LouS

marktchin said:


> Just received an email notification from FedEx...... *"Clearance Delay"*
> 
> It states.......
> 
> *Reason For Delay: Recommended Action:*
> *1. Commercial Invoice is incomplete. Shipper or Importer must provide a completed Commercial Invoice.*
> *2. Itemized breakdown of product composition required.*
> *Shipper to provide.*
> 
> I just sent an email to Steinhart about this.
> 
> What do I do now?
> Have you experienced this in the past?


Numbnuts at customs can't read the very clear forms included. This happened with my Stowa. I don't speak german and the forms were perfectly understandsable.


----------



## song31

yep should be all set- same happenend here both Steinharts- they asked me " where are the straps made?"are they cow leather?" and also where was the watch made- then sent it off- really nice folks actually!


----------

